# Transformatori >  2kW Barošanas bloka remonts

## raymotive

Sveiki,

Varbūt kādam ir zināms kāds kantoris vai vienkārši privātpersona, kas varētu salabot vai vismaz noteikt vainu kinoprojektora/prožektora barošanas blokam?

Tāds, lūk, aparāts - http://www.film-tech.com/warehouse/manuals/SW230V.pdf

Problēma- nestrādā. Indikatori rāda, ka vaina kaut kur uz galvenās plates. Tik cik nomainīt drošinātājus prat, bet tas nepalīdzēja. Darboties esot beidzis ar blīkšķi, lai gan neatradu nekādus izšautus drošinātājus vai kondensatorus. Pieļauju iespēju, ka automāts vienkārši 'aizvērās'.


Paldies par idejām.

----------


## JDat

Ir man kolēga, kurš varētu nodarboties ar šito lietu. Uzprasīšu vai negrib krāmēties. Atsūti man privātajā ziņā savus kontaktus.

----------

